# المضخات الغاطسه



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مقدمة *الطلمبة* : هى معدة تقوم بتحويل الطاقة المكانيكية الى طاقة هيدروليكية فى صورة طاقة وضع أوطاقة حركة أو طاقة ضغط . الطلمبات الديناميكية الدوارة القطبية
المحورية 
قطبية محورية
الطلمبات الايجابية الترددية 
الايجابية الدوارة​ 

*الطلمبات الديناميكية الدوارة* : تتكون المضخة من عنصرين احدهما دوار وهو مروحة تحتوى على عدد من الريش تحصربينها مجموعة من المجارى والعنصرالاخر ثابت وهو الجسم الحلزونى او المرحلة وبها مجموعة من الريش الثابتة . وعندما تدور المروحة بفعل الطاقة الميكانيكية الداخلة من المحرك تتحول هذة الطاقة الى طاقة هيدروليكية فتزداد سرعة وضغط المائع عند مرورة خلال مجارى المروحة وعند مرور المائع خلال ريش المرحلة يرتفع الضغط مرة اخرى بينما تنخفض سرعة المائع تدريجيا بسبب تحولها لطاقة ضغط . *أجزاء الطلمبة الطاردة المركزية :* (1) المروحة : تعتمد مقايسها على السرعة النوعية وقد تتعدد المراوح فى الطلمبة الواحدة (2) العمود : تركب علية المراوح ويزود بكوبلنج لنقل الحركة الى المراوح (3) الغلاف الحلزونى او المرحلة : الغلاف الحلزونى هو مجرى تزداد مساحة مقطعة حول المروحة . والمرحلة عبارة عن غرفة دوامية بمجار محصورة بعدد من الريش تحيط بالمروحة. (4) الهيكل :ويشمل المحاور والقواعد وادوات التثبيت​ 




*طلمبات أوميجا*​ 



طلمبات رأسية طاردة مركزية متعددة المراحـــــل​ 

تصنع اجزاؤها من الزهر أو البرونز أو الاستانلس​ 
*اولا الطلمبات التوربينية:*
هى طلمبات متعددة المراحلتستخدم فى الابار العميقة حيث يقوم بادارتها موتور كهربى رأسى ؛ أو موتوركهربى افقى أو محرك احتراق داخلى مع استخدام صندوق التروس المخروطية مركب علية طنبورة أو طارة سيور او وصلة كوبلنج وكلاتش . وتنقسم الى : 1- طلمبات توربينية تبريد مياة
فيها يثبت عمود الادارة فى وسط مواسير الطلمبة بواسطة كرسى بة جلبة كاوتش بها ممرات للمياة لكى تقوم بعملية التبريد للكاوتشة وتسهيل حركة العمود بها . وماسورة الطلمــــبة جزء رئيسى للطــــلمبة حيث تجمع معها لتمتد الى اسفل البئر والىاعلى لتتصل بقمة قاعدة تثبيت الطلمبة وتوصل الماء تحت ضغط من طلمبة البئر الى السطح. 2- طلمبات توربينية تبريد زيت تكون الطلمبة لها ماسورة محكمة (جراب) تحيط بعمود الادارة وبها الزيت الازم لعملية التزييت الذى يتم تغذيتة من السطحبواسطة نقاط الزيت


*ثانيا الطلمبات الغاطسة :* فيها يتم تركيب المحرك مباشرة أسفل مأخذ الطلمبة ويتم الاستغناء عن عمود الادارة. ويتميز هذا النوع بعدم احتياجة للصيانة الدورية وانخفاض مستوى الضوضاء .ويتم استخدام محرك كهربى غاطس ثلاثى الاوجة ويكون تقويمة مباشرعلى التيار او ستار دلتا او باستخدام سوفت ستارتر او مغيرالتردد .


*تركيب طلمبة أوميجا :*​ 

*1 – مرحلة السحب (المأخذ)*​ 

*



*​ 







*2 – المرحلة *
*



*​ 






*3- المروحة :*


 

*4- بلف عدم الرجوع*​ 

*



*​ 







*5- المخرج*
*



*​ 







*6- أكس الطلمبة*​ 




 



*كفاءة الطلمبة :*
هى النسبة بين القدرة المائية للطلمبة مقدرة بالحصان المائى الى القدرة الفرملية الداخلة للطلمبة​ 
Ep = Q×H / 75 ÷ Bhp %​ 


*الكفاءة الكلية للنظام :*
هى النسبة بين القدرة المائية الى القدرة الداخلة والمستهلكة للنظام ، وتتضمن كفاءة الطلمبة وكفاءة المحرك ( محرك كهربى او محرك احتراق داخلى ) وكفاءة مجموعة الادارة والكفاءة الهيدروليكية للتظام (بداية من مخرج الطلمبة حتى خط الطرد وتشمل المواسير والصمامات والمحابس والكيعان) وكفاءة المجموعة الكهربية .​ 
EO = Whp ÷ Ihp %​ 


EO = ep × em × ed ×eh × ee​ 




*كفاءة البئر :*
هى قياس لفاعلية استخراج المياة من الخزان الجوفى اى النسبة بين الطاقة المستخرجة من البئر الى الطاقة الداخلة فى الوقود . ولا تقاس بواسطة تطبيق النسبة التقليدية للكفاءة بين الشغل الداخل والطاقة الخارجة ، ولكن تقاس بالسعة النوعية اى التصرف عند هبوط المنسوب وحدة قياس .
وتكون الكفاءة عبارة عن النسبة بين السعة النوعية للبئر وقت الاختبار الى السعة النوعية للبئر وهى جديدة​ 
Ew = SCact ÷ SCmax %​ 


*طرق اختبارات البئر :*
- طريقة نزح المياة : لحساب انتاج البئر - طريقة المعدل المتغير : لمعرفة معدل الانتاج ومنسوب الضخ - طريقة المعدل الثابت : لايجاد علاقة بين معدل الضخ والهبوط - طريقة مختلطة بين المتغير والثابت : لحساب معدل الضخ ومعدل الاستعادة - اختبار الرمل : باسخدام احواض الترسيب واجهزة الفصل الطاردة المركزية​ 

*العوامل التى تؤثر على كفاءة البئر :*
ارتفاع وانخفاض الطاقة اللازمة لاستخراج المياة الجوفية يقترن بخواص الخزان الجوفى وخواص البئر ومعدات الضخ .​ 

*أولا خواص الخزان الجوفى *
هو امكانيات مكونات الخزان لانتاج المياة للابار وتؤثر خواص الخزان على تصميم البئر وحدود هبوط المنسوب نتيجة الضخ والسعة النوعية للبئر وتباعد مسافة البئر الذى تحتاجة لتقليل تأثيرات التداخل . والخصائص الأساسية للخزان هى : 1- حجم حبيبات الرمل وتوحيد شكلها 
2- سمك الطبقة الحاملة للمياة وقدرتها على السماح لنفاذية المياة منها واليها
3- تحديد قاع الخزان
4- تدعيم التكوينات
5- التركيب الكيماوى لمكونات المواد فى الطبقات​ 

*ثانيا خواص البئر :*
تؤثر خواص البئر بشكل مباشر على كفائتة وتشمل الاتى :
1 - طريقة الحفر : الاتقان فى اخذ عينات التكوينات وتصنيفها يؤثر على ضبط استقامة الجداروتحديد مكان الفلتر مما يؤثر على أقصى انتاج. وعدم ازالة سائل الحفر يسد الخزان الجوفى ويقلل انتاج البئر 
2 - تصميم الفلاتر : من المساحة المفتوحة وحجم الفتحات والشكل العام والطول والقطر وسرعة الدخول والقدرة الانتقالية ونوع المواد
3 - الغلاف الزلطى : يجب مراعاة حجم وسمك ومكان ونوعية الغلاف لانة يؤثر على التدفق الداخلى المؤثر والفعال ويكون حاكم للرمل 4 – تنمية البئر : تقلل كل فرص تعرض التكوينات الارضية للتدهور اثناء الحفر ،وتقلل فرص انسداد الخزان الجوفى بتخفيض الطبقات المجمعة او المانعة للتسرب لمواجهة ثقب الحفر ، وازالة تعديات سائل الحفر على التكوينات الارضية حول ثقب الحفر تزيد التنمية من مسامية ونفاذية الخزان الارضى والغلاف الزلطى حول البئر بواسطة التغليف الطبيعى للتكوينات الارضية وجعل الزلط فى مقابلة الفلتر. 5 – تشغيل البئر : اثناء تشغيل البئر قد تظهر أحد هذة المشاكل
- التقشر : وجود كربونات الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم وهيدروكسيد المنجنيز وأكاسيد الحديد والبكتريا والروائح الاخرى وترسبات الطمى كل هذة المواد من الممكن ان تسد اوتثقب الفلتر. وكذلك النوعية الكيماوية للمياة والاحتواء الكلى للحديد ،والمنجنيز والرقم الهيدروجينى كلها عوامل تؤثر على صلاحية استخدام المياة - التاكل : هو تفاعل كهروميكانيكى يظهر على المعادن ويسبب لها تدميرتدريجى فى البئر . - ضخ الرمل :تسبب الرمل انسداد الفلاتر وتدمير الطلمبة والمكونات الاخرى​ 
*صيانة الطلمبة والبئر* :
طلمبة الابار تكون هدفا للتاكل الميكانيكى بسبب أعوجاج البئرأوضخ الرمال لذلك يجب اختبار كفاءة الطلمبة كل سنتين عن طريق مراجعة الخلوصات . ويجب تشغيل المضخة في حدود معدلات الاداء الخاصة بها ،
ويجبإتباع التعليمات الخاصة بتشغيل المضخة حسب النوع المستخدم، في حالة إستخدام مضخات تعمل بمحركات الديزل يجب مراعاة عدم زيادة سرعتها ( عدد اللفات / دقيقة) عن المعدل المحدد لها وفي حالة المضخات التي يتم تشغيلها بالكهرباء يجب مراعاة ضمان ثبات التيار الكهربائي طوال فترة التشغيل وان تكون جميع الوصلات الخاصة بها معزولة . ويجب صيانة وحدة القوي المستخدمة في توليد القوي اللازمة لتشغيل المضخة مع حمايتها من الأتربة والرمال . و يجب المتابعة الروتينية لمعدل التصرف والضغط وهبوط مستوى المياة وحسابات الطاقة المستهلكة ومقارنتها بقيمها التى اعدها الصانع وقتما كانت جديدة أما صيانة وتنظيف البئر فتتم عن طريق الضخ الشديد أو رطم الماء بسرعة أو الغسيل بالدش أو المعالجة الحامضية .​ 

كنت بسال عنها ولقتها وحبيت انقلها هنا عشان الفايده تعم

منفول


----------



## amrhawash (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يابشمهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا 
بس لى طلب ارجور ان يكون هناك كتالوجات عن مضخات غاطسة من نوع sarlin ,finland وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## العراق نيو (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا اختي العزيزة ............. تحياااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخير
شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## م/عادل حسن (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووره على 
هذا التوضيح للمضخات الغاطسة


----------



## غريب الطباع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .................موضوع شيق مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## sami50501 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على العرض الجميل ، ربنا يوفقك ، مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## الجمّال (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ياطيب والله يزيدك من علمة ويوفقك
ومشكور احلى ملتقى
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكووووووره على 
هذا التوضيح للمضخات الغاطسة*​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ابنتي المهندسة / عبير
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع الذي تفضلتي بالمشركة به هو موضوع جميل جدا ، وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود ، وهذا يدل على قدرتك وعلمك ، ولكن اسمحي لي أن أنوه على بعض الملاحظات بهذا الموضوع.
أولا وقبل كل شيء يجب علينا أن نتذكر أننا عرب ، ومن ثم فإنه يجب علينا المحافظة على لغتنا العربية وترسيخها ، وهذا ما دفعني على أن أكتب لك هذه الرسالة.
حضرتك كتبتي بعض الكلمات الإنجليزية بنطقها بالعربية مثل الكلمات التالية :-
o استانلس .. إذا أردتي أن تذكريها بهذا النطق يجب أن تكتب بالإنجليزية .. أما العربية فهي .. صلب لا يصدأ أو صلب غير قابل للصدأ. 
o طنبورة أو طارة .. المعني العربي هو .. بكرة .. وجمعها بكرات ، ويمكن وضع هذا كلمة (طارة أو طمبور) بين قوسين.
o وصلة كوبلج كلاتش .. المعني العربي قارنة جامعة أو وصلة جامعة للحركة
o بنز .. المعني العربي مسمار ........ وهكذا.
هذا لا يخفض من قيمة وقوة وجمال الموضوع ، ولكنني أردت أن أنوه على عدم كتاب المصطلحات العلمية بالعامية ، وضرورة كتابة المصطلح العربي حتى ترسخ اللغة العربية في أذهاننا.
أعتذر على الإطالة .. مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتقدم دائما.
 والله يوفقك ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## اراس الكردي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورة مهندسة عبير
شرح مختصر ومفيد


----------



## سفيان السيد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو اديك على الجهد الكبير و جزاك الله عنه الخير الكثير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (24 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## king.khadawy (25 يناير 2010)

اضم صوتى لصوت المهندس اللى طلب كتالوجات ياريت اكيد هتساعد جدا


----------



## مهندجاروش (26 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيكي العافية يا بش مهندسة و بالتوفيق


----------



## ibrahims990 (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هالمعلومات جزاكم الله كل خير
ابراهيم معهد النفط كركوك


----------



## عماد كلسلي (1 أغسطس 2010)

لك الشكر الجزيل على هذا الشرح العميق والشامل.


----------



## *tamer* (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم . مشكوره اختنا العزيزه على المشاركه الرائعه و بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل الخير


----------



## آدم الدود رمضان (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.م فادي (2 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## م.ز حسن الماحى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندسه على توفير هذه المعلومات الضافيه.


----------



## mahmod_yosry (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ولكن هل يوجد موضوعات خاصة بشرح كيفيه إختيار المضخات الغاطسة الخاصة بالصرف (Drainage And Sewage)


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

